# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Noord-Drenthe (locatie Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Noord-Drenthe (locatie Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis)
Europaweg Zuid 1
Assen

Bezoek de website van Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Noord-Drenthe (locatie Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis).*

----------

